# Cookies acceptés par Safari malgré des paramètres contraires



## tigrette (18 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Nouvelle sur MacPro (et sur Mac en général) depuis avril, tout se passait à merveille jusqu' à présent mais voilà que depuis environ une semaine, Safari me fait des siennes....Je l' avais parametré de façon à refuser systématiquement les cookies (quitte à modifier si besoin ce paramètre puis le rétablir ensuite), mais en ce moment rien à faire, malgré le fait d' avoir bel et bien coché le "jamais" à la rubrique "accepter les cookies" de "Préférences ", Safari les accepte...Certains d' entre vous connaissent-ils le même souci, et d' où ce problème peut-il bien venir?
Merci de bien vouloir m' éclairer car je suis fort perplexe


----------



## sep (28 Juillet 2011)

Je confirme.

Je viens de mettre à jour Safari (vers Version 5.1 (6534.50)).
Les cookies tiers sont acceptés malgré un paramétrage contraire.
De plus, le menu fichier>réinitialiser Safari il est désormais impossible de supprimer les cookies.
C'est écoeurant.

J'abandonne Safari pour Firefox avec lequel les cookies tiers sont réellement refusés, et qui permet d'effacer automatiquement tous les cookies chaque fois qu'on quitte l'application.


----------



## gavroche91 (29 Juillet 2011)

bonjour,
même observation... Je me suis amusé à laisser la fenêtre préférences ouverte pour voir ce qui m'arrivait comme "cadeaux": à partir d'un safari vierge, j'ai toujours des cookies google, et parfois facebook (sur des sites sans rapport apparent)
quelqu'un a-t-il une explication ?

@sep: pour effacer les cookies, dans préférences/confidentialité/détails : tout supprimer (mais ça revient à chaque ouverture de page)


----------



## Jono13 (4 Août 2011)

Salut à tous, avec *safari 5.1 sur os x lion* j'ai le même problème, les cookies s'enregistrent quelques soient les paramètres. *j'ai supprimé cookies.plist pour tester et les cookies s'enregistrent toujours* !!! Apparemment avec le nouveau safari les cookies s'enregistrent ailleurs que dans cookies.plist. "Safari cookies" qui est censé permettre une gestion fine des cookies ne marche qu'en façade mais en réalité si l'on retourne dans les préférences de safari dans l'onglet où l'on voit les cookies, ils sont toujours là.

Du coup j'ai trouvé une solution imparable, *JE N'UTILISE PLUS SAFARI* pour l'instant et je suis passé à Firefox. Chrome est très bien mais c'est une usine à espionner de Google donc voilà.

Je conseille aussi le petit logiciel maximizer qui permet donner à Firefox un mode plein écran assez bien intégré à Lion.

Je trouve que question sécurité, la gestion des cookies dans un navigateur est quand même le minimum syndical ! il est donc aberrant qu'Apple prétende sur son site "Le système d&#8217;exploitation d&#8217;ordinateur le plus avancé au monde prend encore de l&#8217;avance".

Sur ce coup là Apple déconne à fond d'autant plus qu'à part cela Safari 5.1 était devenu fluide, bien intégré à Lion avec les nouvelles gestures (balayage à deux doigts) mais je suis contraint malgré tout de devoir passer sous Firefox.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Le pb des cookies et de Safari 5.1 a fait l'objet d'un article dans Macgé (a priori, concerne que SnowLeo)


----------



## ceslinstinct (4 Août 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le pb des cookies et de Safari 5.1 a fait l'objet d'un article dans Macgé (a priori, concerne que SnowLeo)


Bonjour

J'utilise Léopard 10.5.8 (Safari version 5.0.1 5533.17.8) et c'est pareil.

J'ai demandé que les cookies soit en lecture seulement (par pomme I), et bien au prochain cookie le fichier passe automatiquement en Lecture et écriture.

Par contre, j'ai mis le dossier cookies en Lecture seulement et alors plus de problème.

Donc un problème qui n'existait pas sur les anciens systèmes.

@+


----------



## Jono13 (4 Août 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le pb des cookies et de Safari 5.1 a fait l'objet d'un article dans Macgé (a priori, concerne que SnowLeo)



Merci d'indiquer ce lien. Pour ma part j'avais déjà lu cet article qui ne propose aucune solution si ce n'est d'utiliser un autre navigateur. De plus l'article indique que c'est Snow Leopard qui est concerné. Or j'ai le même problème sous Lion.


----------



## subsole (13 Octobre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le pb des cookies et de Safari 5.1 a fait l'objet d'un article dans Macgé (a priori, concerne que SnowLeo&#8230



Bonjour, 
Ce bug a t il été corrigé  avec la dernière MàJ Safari 5.1.1 et 10.6.8 ?


----------



## Sly54 (13 Octobre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ce bug a t il été corrigé  avec la dernière MàJ Safari 5.1.1 et 10.6.8 ?



Pas de réponse claire dans l'article de MacGé ni dans les commentaires (dans lesquels ta question a été posée ). Par contre, la réactivité semble meilleure (tjs d'après les commentaires).


----------



## subsole (13 Octobre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pas de réponse claire dans l'article de MacGé ni dans les commentaires (dans lesquels ta question a été posée ). Par contre, la réactivité semble meilleure (tjs d'après les commentaires).



Je viens d'installer les dernières MàJ 10.6.8 et Safari 5.1.1, etc, le bug est toujours présent, ou je m'y prends mal. :mouais:


----------



## Sly54 (13 Octobre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Je viens d'installer les dernières MàJ 10.6.8 et Safari 5.1.1, etc, le bug est toujours présent, ou je m'y prends mal. :mouais:


Merci pour ton retour 
DU coup je reste en 5.0.5


----------



## momo-fr (13 Octobre 2011)

C'est pareil sous Snow Leopard 1.6.8 avec Safari 5.1.1 et sous Lion 1.7.2 et la même version de Safari.


----------



## subsole (13 Octobre 2011)

momo-fr a dit:


> C'est pareil sous Snow Leopard 1.6.8 avec Safari 5.1.1 et sous Lion 1.7.2 et la même version de Safari.



Sur Lion 10.7.2 c'est identique ?  :affraid:
J'ai lu que  sur 10.7.1 et Safari 5.1 le problème n'existait pas, ça vient de la de Safari 5.1.1 ?

Source : Macgénération.
_"Seule la combinaison 5.1/10.6.8 semble concernée : Safari 5.0.5 respecte le choix de l'utilisateur, tout comme OS X Lion. Étrangement, certains cookies ne sont pas sauvegardés, quand d'autres le sont, sans raison particulière.
On suppose qu'une mise à jour de sécurité pour Snow Leopard suffira à corriger ce bug"_


----------



## momo-fr (13 Octobre 2011)

Actuellement sur mon Mac mini de test avec Lion 1.7.2 et Safari 5.1.1 j'ai les cookies qui sont chargées malgré la demande de blocage dans les prefs, et je note aussi un paquet de fenêtres de pub qui viennent polluer le surf :mouais:


----------



## subsole (13 Octobre 2011)

momo-fr a dit:


> Actuellement sur mon Mac mini de test avec Lion 1.7.2 et Safari 5.1.1 j'ai les cookies qui sont chargées malgré la demande de blocage dans les prefs, et je note aussi un paquet de fenêtres de pub qui viennent polluer le surf :mouais:


Je n'aime pas la tournure que prend Safari. :hein:

Sur 10.7.1 + Safari 5.1 le problème n'existait pas, c'est bien ça ?


----------



## momo-fr (13 Octobre 2011)

Désolé mais là je n'ai vérifié dans ce cas


----------



## subsole (15 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Ou est le dossier/fichier Cache dans lequel sont stockés ces cookies  ?


----------



## subsole (17 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, 
 Un petit "Up". 
Comment ramener Safari 5.1.1 dans le droit chemin ?


----------



## Sly54 (17 Octobre 2011)

Il faudrait réussir à revenir à Safari 5.05.
Mais Safari à l'air d'être tellement intégré aux sous couches de Mac OS que je ne saurais pas dire si c'est facile à faire  ou pas


----------



## cl97 (17 Octobre 2011)

attention, ce ne sont pas des cookies, mais des fichiers cache (pour des accès offline, préchargement vidéo&#8230.


----------



## subsole (17 Octobre 2011)

cl97 a dit:


> attention, ce ne sont pas des cookies, mais des fichiers cache (pour des accès offline, préchargement vidéo).



Bonjour,
 Safari 5.1.1 avec cookies sur jamais + navigation sur Privé :
Lorsque tu te mets offline, tu fais le ménage (Réinitialiser Safari) et dans le fichier LocalStorage à la main on ne sait jamais + les droits modifiés en lecture uniquement, tu te remets en ligne  sur MacG ou autres, et là, il y a un nombre assez impressionnant de cookies qui arrivent de tous horizons, (d'abord 4, puis 9 puis 20, etc) de sites que tu as visités comme d'autres parfaitement inconnus ou de trackers qui se logent dans _le cache_ :mouais: 
Il n'y en a plus dans LocalStorage puisque plus de droits en écriture. ^^
Donc, tu effaces les cookies du cache, mais  très peu de temps après ils sont de retour,  saloperie de spy


----------



## subsole (15 Novembre 2011)

Up 
Je récapitule.
Sur Lion avec Safari 5.1.1 , ou u est le dossier/fichier de cache dans lequel sont stockés ces cookies  ?








Ce dossier/fichier "cache" (voir ci-dessus) se remplit toujours malgré les réglages suivants :

- Réinitialisation de Safari   (Safari  => Réinitialiser Safari).
- La Navigation est sur Privé.
- Dans Safari  => Développement, je coche "Envoyer une en-tête HTTP "Do not track".

Les Préférences de Safari sont les suivantes, Safari  => Préférences => confidentialité:
- Supprimer toutes les données de sites web.
- Toujours bloquer les cookies.

- Le fichier LocalStorage avec les droits modifiés en 'lecture uniquement'.
 Safari ne contient apparemment pluis cookies. 

Des que je surf, un nombre assez impressionnant de cookies arrivent de tous horizons, ou sont ils stockés sur le Mac ? :hein:


----------

